# Let's see your heavyweight / ballooner Ladies collection



## jd56 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I recently decided to sell one of the wife's bikes....actually she decided she didn't need so many. Easy for her to say, right.
So the Firestone gets delivered tomorrow. But, before the girls models were or are to part each other's company, I decided I better get a group photo.
Of course this is just the heavyweights she owns.


So for all you Girls collectors, lets see what you or your better half are proud of.


----------



## Dreux (Nov 17, 2013)

*The only step through in the heard*



 the only step through in the heard. Recent disassembly and cleaning. 1956 Columbia Built


----------



## OldRider (Nov 17, 2013)

Only one here too, my daughters 53 Monark Rocket.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 17, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Only one here too, my daughters 53 Monark Rocket.




Can't go wrong with anything with a Rocket on it...


----------



## snirt54 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is an early 50's Hawthorne.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 17, 2013)

These are some of my ladies.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 17, 2013)

Newly acquired Hornet is my lady rider. My other lady is in still in the "shop", a 1950 Color Flow.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 17, 2013)

*some*

A couple of the ladies http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/


----------



## slick (Nov 17, 2013)

WOW!! I'm a sucker for Shelbys and that blue one is gorgeous!!

Ok here are a few of Karlas ballooners.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 17, 2013)

*Skidkings ladys*







Here is a couple of the lady bikes ......1940 Schwinn,  1937 Hawthorn Duroleum...


----------



## slick (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are a few more of Karlas collection.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 17, 2013)

Some beautiful ladies.
Since there are a few models included...not wanting this thread to pattern after babes and bicycles ( not that isnt a great thread),
My ladies posing with their ladies is warranted.













And the surprised niece with her Starlet




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


And a recent ride with the wife, daughter and her best friend.





Not a ballooner but, it is a perfect lady middleweight with her brother.
The AstroFlites


----------



## kunzog (Nov 17, 2013)

How about a 20 inch Wasp.


----------



## mruiz (Nov 17, 2013)

I wish I still had this Majectic


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are my girls... Not shown are my '48 and '50 Columbia Five Stars and the restoration projects--'38 Hiawatha Arrow, 2 more Miss Americas, and a '41 big tank Huffman. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Nov 17, 2013)

I do know that there are a few lady collectors here on the Cabe and my premise with this thread was to show off the girls bikes.... But, I was hoping to draw some responses from one of our favorite members whose been quiet here of late......

Hey Bicycle Belle, lets see some of your ladies.

In the mean time, while someone calls her to let her know we are asking for her contribution...(I don't have her number)....I want to say, what has been posted so far is a great representation of the gender. 
Some beautiful bikes guys and gals.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Nov 17, 2013)

Heres Columbia 5 Supreme, Elgin, Schwinn Hornet, Panther, Tornado, Elgin, and Manton & Smith.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 17, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I do know that there are a few lady collectors here on the Cabe and my premise with this thread was to show off the girls bikes.... But, I was hoping to draw some responses from one of our favorite members whose been quiet here of late......
> 
> Hey Bicycle Belle, lets see some of your ladies.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for starting this thread JD! I wanted to very badly, but since I'm rather new thought I wouldn't get the best response.  The bikes on here are amazing! Wish I had every single one of them! Feel free to donate, fellas! HAHAHA!


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's one


----------



## izee2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are a couple of my Girls.... well they used to be.... the Monark, and Spaceliner have been grabbed by my Daughter and the Shelbys have been taken over by my Wife. If anyone has a tank that is nicer than the one on the Monark please let me know.














These are my girls which are works in progress...













Gotta love the Ladies


----------



## mike j (Nov 17, 2013)

*My girl*

She may not be a heavyweight, but there's still a lot to love.


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 17, 2013)

*a few of the girls*


----------



## jd56 (Nov 17, 2013)

GRides
Is the last one a Hollywood with a missing tank?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Nov 18, 2013)

A few others I have had my hands on. Some were pickups for other members but, nice survivors.


















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 18, 2013)

Manton & Smith


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 18, 2013)

JD56
Not a Hollywood but has all the parts, it has me stumped.  Looks like it never had a tank but is coded as a '36.  Has really cool crossbar battery tube for horn/light combo.  Bike came out of the Watkins estate (Watkins Products fame since the 1880's) in the early 80's and sat in a barn in Wisconsin since.  Paint is excellent and has LaSalle badge and 3 color rims.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 19, 2013)

One of my "Girls"...a 1934 Rollfast. Oldest Pre War bike I own, actually.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 19, 2013)

Two more...made by Columbia. 1942 and 1946.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> View attachment 123653View attachment 123654View attachment 123655View attachment 123656




I have the bfg twin of the maroon 41... Mine doesn't,have holes for skirt guard and fenders are super wide


----------



## prewarkid (Nov 19, 2013)

This is what the old lady pushes around on our Sunday morning breakfast rides.  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Iverider (Nov 19, 2013)

My grandma's old bike that I stole out of the shed. Don't worry...she doesn't ride anymore!

I had to find a tank for it, but other than that it was complete down to the rear light thingy that's always broken or missing. I do still need to find a saddle clamp for it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 19, 2013)

This ones HEAVY....I built this lit tank Mercury for my wife but she says shes happy with her Columbia...  Maybe I can get my daughter to ride it...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 19, 2013)

*Ladies RMS ...*

I will get a full shot of it later ... this is what I have for my phone screen saver right now ...


----------



## 37schwinn (Nov 19, 2013)

*1936 Schwinn Century*

Old pics, I should take new ones.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2013)

I have 4 ladies right now with a goal of adding my favorite of each manufacturer.
The wingbar needed some repair and I should get a better photo than the one used from ebay.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have 4 ladies right now with a goal of adding my favorite of each manufacturer.
> The wingbar needed some repair and I should get a better photo than the one used from ebay.
> Chris
> View attachment 123887View attachment 123888View attachment 123889View attachment 123890




Some beautiful bikes there Chris.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 19, 2013)

That Skylark is Gorgeous...but you already know that!


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 20, 2013)

*My Monark*

The only lady in my mix right now, but adding more soon!


----------



## slick (Nov 23, 2013)

Let's keep this thread going. Here is Karlas 1938 Roadmaster Supreme. Her faveorite rider of all of her bikes.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 23, 2013)

*Nice*



slick said:


> Let's keep this thread going. Here is Karlas 1938 Roadmaster Supreme. Her faveorite rider of all of her bikes.




Nice Bike!!!


----------



## slick (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks! I forgot this is an older picture. It has the lobdell horizontal spring seat, a reflector badge, and a better original chrome chainguard on it now, oh and torrington streamline 15 pedals. I'll have to find that photo. It looks much better now.


----------



## BikeMe (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's a few of my ladies...i've got plenty more, but i need some better pics before i post them..  Glad to see the ladies bike's getting some respect!!


----------



## chitown (Nov 25, 2013)

*1936 Monark Silver King model L2*


----------



## mike j (Nov 25, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL bike(s). Nice job, all around.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 25, 2013)

*A few girls in the garage....*


----------



## jd56 (Dec 23, 2013)

*1951 red twotone Panther*

I haven't put my hands on this yet but, anxiously waiting it's arrival.

1951 twotone red girls Panther. 
It has some parts missing but, she should shine up nicely. 
Looking to add the correct front fork, rear rack, rims, rocket ray and pedals, otherwise it's all there.
It's all about the correctness of these beauties...which finding the needed parts is the fun and challenge of this hobby, provided I can afford them.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 28, 2013)

1916 Indian all original, my only ladies bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> 1916 Indian all original, my only ladies bike
> 
> 
> View attachment 129333




Neat ladies bike Dan but a little early for a ballooner! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 28, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Neat ladies bike Dan but a little early for a ballooner! V/r Shawn





 Oops!  I need to get over this cold so I can think again :/ I sold the ladies baloon tired bikes I had...


----------



## MaxGlide (Dec 30, 2013)

*JC HIggins Colorflow...*

My daughter's bike…


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just added this 51 to the collection





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2014)

*Not mine - BUT - seen here in SoCal for sale recently & had to share pics*

So these were for sale from a private collector recently ... since have been sold ... but I had some pics I thought I would share .... Check out the intricate engraving on the Ladies Silverking bicycle ... very cool


----------



## jd56 (Jan 14, 2014)

One more for the wife...been listed a few times this past week but, it does deserve a place here. Missing the balloon tires as someone installed middleweights to keep her rolling I guess.
Another 48 Columbia 
This one is a Seminole badge skiptooth.
Nice red, white and blue theme.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riadoo (Jan 14, 2014)

*Murray stratoflite <3*


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 14, 2014)

Here are most of mine, but I've posted these before here and there.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 14, 2014)

There's more, I'm just getting tired of sifting through my Photobucket.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 9, 2014)

*elgan bicycle*

really like the elgan its super nice


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 9, 2014)

*mercury*

like the grils murcury too


----------



## mruiz (Feb 9, 2014)

*The only lady's I had*

She was a downer, and then rat rod. 1946 Majestic


----------



## COB (Feb 9, 2014)

*Heavyweigh/Ballooner Ladies Collection*

Ben Hur and Peerless.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 9, 2014)

*more SKIDKINGS LADYS   1937 COLSON VOGUE*











 Here is the 1937 Colson Vogue..


----------



## slick (Feb 9, 2014)

Keep rubbing it in Gary, keep rubbing it in. LOL!  That Colson Vogue is amazing! Now somebody needs to give up a Delta Mouselight for your rear fender to complete the bike. And maybe when Karla and i come up there to ride she can borrow the Vogue and accidentally throw it in her carry on luggage when we catch the plane flight home?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 10, 2014)

*37 vogue*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> View attachment 136532View attachment 136533View attachment 136534View attachment 136535View attachment 136536 Here is the 1937 Colson Vogue..



No rubbin,pretty funny though.Have been looking and looking for the missing mouse ..Thought about hand forming a temp until I find one   ....OR maybe I will set a mouse trap..maybe I can catch one that way ..bait with 150 or so bucks....


----------



## jd56 (Feb 12, 2014)

*No longer in my herd*

Some of my first ladies....the red and white Murray was sold to an excited 8 year old.






I miss this Shelby





24" Colson Rover





1964 Huffy Silver Jet (sold to a member here)...what a looker this is...all complete down to the rear rack and taillight


----------



## jd56 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Helping a member out on posting*

Was sent this picture by a member (bicycle larry) as he wanted this Monark posted on this thread.
His granddaughter's Firestone Monark


----------



## TammyN (Feb 17, 2014)

Hope to be cruising on this one soon. Will post an updated photo when she's back together.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice Tammy!! Please keep us posted with an updated pic.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Several nice girl's ballooners in our garage.*

OG paint '39 Monark 4Bar.





'37 Shelby Traveler





'56 JetFlo





Miss America(still getting painted)





.55 Evans/Colson Commander(still getting correct parts together)


----------



## cherie (Feb 25, 2014)

*Monark Silver King Pre war Heavyweight*

Can anyone tell me how to find out the the year of this bike and if it's worth anything. I know it's a Monark Silver King I was told it is a pre-war heavyweight. I have owned and been riding this bike for 6 yrs now.


----------



## Cory (Feb 26, 2014)

Picked this up this weekend at long beach veterans stadium bike swap. He said its a 51' but who knows. I love the massive fat fenders and xl frame for a girls bike. Any input would be great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TammyN (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally got my'39 back together, after a gentle cleaning, new bearings, new tires, and cleaning/oiling the 10 zillion little discs in the coaster brake hub. Some if you probably do this every day before breakfast, but it took me about 20 tries to reassemble that sucker. Still need to adjust the chain tension and attach the coaster brake tie before I take her for a ride.



No guts in light:





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice looking bike, those white tires really do it justice. Can't tell if it's a 26" or 24". Whenever I pull apart one of those brake hubs, I wonder how long it's gonna take to get it back together, very tedious.


----------



## TammyN (Feb 27, 2014)

mike j said:


> Nice looking bike, those white tires really do it justice. Can't tell if it's a 26" or 24". Whenever I pull apart one of those brake hubs, I wonder how long it's gonna take to get it back together, very tedious.




Thanks! It's a 26 inch. Funny thing, I had to tear open the hub a second time because I forgot to grease the two drive gear parts. It only took 3 tries to get it all back the second time, so I learned from all that frustration. Now I need to write down some notes on how I did it before I forget.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Chain*

You might need to take a complete link out of that chain.

It looks a bit too long........


----------



## TammyN (Feb 27, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> You might need to take a complete link out of that chain.
> 
> It looks a bit too long........




I think you're right. There's still about a half inch in the drop-outs, but I don't know if that's enough. Gotta figure out how to do it without damaging the chain. I think the pin in my modern chain tool will be too big.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 4, 2014)

*A Few Ladies' Projects Waiting Here...*

Hey Guys!
We took a break from the site here a few months with a couple financial distractions...
... so we're finding your post here a little late!
We've got a few Ladies' projects here waiting for time, parts & cash to finish them...


Here's the most recent Elgin we picked up to restore for Wendy...





(Of course we probably won't do much with it until we find a matching Men's straight seatpost frame project because we do "his & hers" together - or 2 "hers" together when we do them for my Daughters)

*** IF anybody has headlight lenses for this or knows where we can find 2 sets of spokes & nipples for it - Please drop us a line at OldToyTrains@aol.com !!!



Then we have this JC Higgins "Transition Era" Ladies' to restore for one of my Daughters...
(I say "transition era" because it falls right between the postwar change over from Elgin to JC Higgins - but right before the more popular "ColorFlow" of the 50's)...





*** We REALLY need one more of these before we get started because each of my Daughters wants one!!!
Have one like this??? Please email us at OldToyTrains@aol.com !!!


Next we have this interesting Elgin project...
(I say "interesting" because we've been told only the "1938 Special" had the twin framestay frame - but this one has a "curved seatpost downtube" like a '40 or '41 instead of the straight seatpost downtube shown on the '38 Special???!!!)...





I'm not sure if we'll restore this one or not now as we're thinking of making a couple slight changes to the direction our collection is going.
What I DO know is I'd hate to part it out!!!



Lastly we have this JC Higgins "parts pile" with peaked fenders toward building a custom I have in mind for Wendy...





I actually bought this one about 5 months ago - but Finally opened them today to get the photo to reply to this posting!!! (Thank You Again JPromo if you see this!!!)

*** Still need a Beehive Springer Front End for this one...
... so again - Please drop us an email to  OldToyTrains@aol.com  if one is available???!!!



It's been a Great Thread to read through JD...
... so hopefully there will be more folks posting pics after us!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## ~willow~ (Apr 6, 2014)

.
My pre-war ? (serial# A50486) red, tan, & blue ladies Roadmaster. Used to be my daily driver, now resignedly for sale, as it has mysteriously gained weight over the years.  ~willow~
.


----------



## Cory (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is a update on my Columbia posted above. 
I added some new tires, extra large brand new wald bars bought new off amazon for $19 shipped. I also added a restored schwinn seat I had laying around. and lastly I added a set of bigger boy's waffle pedals. I go to the flea market every weekend and this is very comfortable for me to climb on and off 100 times. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Apr 18, 2014)

*Super Cruiser*

Here's another one...Firestone/Monark Super Cruiser.


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 19, 2014)

Super Deluxe I picked up a couple weeks ago


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 19, 2014)

Elgin I picked up


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 19, 2014)

JC Higgins


----------



## coin1812 (Apr 19, 2014)

Henderson I picked up


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice little harem you've got there.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 20, 2014)

*My only....but not for long...she's going to go  to ML for sale*





She'll have the company of my blue and ivory men's B6.

Mike


----------



## COB (Aug 18, 2015)

Fat bottomed girls...


----------



## tech549 (Aug 19, 2015)

*ladies collection*









couple of riders and a couple of projects


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2015)

a couple of Elgins first has not seen the light of day in yrs., the second, Miss America has changed hands a couple of times sense this pic.


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2015)

Monark Airman & kinda girls Westfields


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2015)

My favorite, Colson Double Eagle Clipper


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 19, 2015)

*heres a pic of my little girls schwinn...*

i will be stripping the paint down and repainting it soon ......


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 19, 2015)

*lets see your heavyweight ballooner ladies collection*

here is my wifes 1952 hornet and my grandauthers monark firestone


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 19, 2015)

coin1812 said:


> Super Deluxe I picked up a couple weeks ago




i like those monarks nice bike!!!!!!


----------



## mike j (Aug 20, 2015)

COB said:


> Fat bottomed girls...



"Heap big woman, you made a bad boy outa' me "


----------



## how (Aug 20, 2015)

this my wifes


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 20, 2015)

A few original Shelby's we have owned over the years.


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 20, 2015)

Several more Shelby's we have owned over the years:


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 20, 2015)

Several More:


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2015)

The Trojan (CWC) I restored for my girlfriend--before and after. V/r Shawn


----------



## delgan (Aug 20, 2015)

Bicycle Larry--I have to ask--what is the hanger with the loop on the bike?


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 20, 2015)

the lady that owns it said its for her dog to run a long with her first one i have seen to  from bicycle larry


----------



## merbrat (Aug 28, 2015)

My '52/'53(?) Schwinn Hornet has been stored for a few years.
The pic with me, was from a midnight ride ('90?)
Last time riding, was to an outdoor park showing of PeeWee's bike movie.
When they saw it, they had me park it by the screen.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 28, 2015)

*My girls*










Mike


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 20, 2015)

Kate's Belfast Bluegrass before and after. This one is probably her favorite . No paint "rustoration" I have skills. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 20, 2015)

My wife's 56 starlet.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 23, 2015)

*My girls...*

Here are two of my girls... but I have more, just no time to photograph them at the moment...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 23, 2015)

Some that I still have...


----------

